# D2 GB sbf....



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Does this file exist anywhere yet?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brody30 (Aug 14, 2011)

Not yet....seeing as GB has not been released we wont see this for a while....

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

"abalsor said:


> Not yet....seeing as GB has not been released we wont see this for a while....
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Gingerbread for the D2G has been officially released. Not sure we will ever see a sbf for it though.


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

Why do people keep saying gingerbread for the d2 isn't out yet? Its been out for a while now


----------

